# Who can sign form 1195 doc for citizenship application ?



## acdc (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi,

I need to apply citizenship for my wife and need to upload form 1195 form. Please advise if any regular citizen or colleague can sign instead of the below categories as I dont know any one more than an year in Australia. I mean I just been to a GP and they can't vouch for me right ? I am wondering who can actually sign on the 1195 form while applying for a citizenship. Please advise. can i got to a JP who sit in the library, but they will ask if they know me for an year right ? or they wont ask and just sign on it. Please advise. Appreciate it.

Thanks


List of professions and occupations 1. Australian Consular Officer or Australian Diplomatic Officer (within the meaning of the Consular Fees Act 1955) 2. Bailiff 3. Bank officer with 5 or more years of continuous service 4. Building society officer with 5 or more years of continuous service 5. Chiropractor (licensed or registered) 6. Clerk of court 7. Commissioner for Affidavits 8. Commissioner for Declarations 9. Credit union officer with 5 or more years of continuous service 10. Dentist (licensed or registered) Fellow of the National Tax Accountant’s Association 12. Finance company officer with 5 or more years of continuous service 13. Judge of a court 14. Justice of the peace 15. Legal practitioner (licensed or registered) 16. Magistrate 17. Marriage celebrant licensed or registered under Subdivision C of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961 18. Master of a court 19. Medical practitioner (licensed or registered) 20. Member of Chartered Secretaries Australia 21. Member of Engineers Australia, other than at the grade of student 22. Member of the Association of Taxation and Management Accountants 23. Member of the Australian Defence Force with 5 or more years of continuous service 24. Member of the Institute of Chartered Accountants in Australia, the Australian Society of Certified Practicing Accountants or the Institute of Public Accountants 25. Member of the Parliament of the Commonwealth, a state, a territory Legislature, or a local government authority of a state or territory 26. Minister of religion licensed or registered under Subdivision A of Division 1 of Part IV of the Marriage Act 1961 27. Nurse (licensed or registered) 28. Optometrist (licensed or registered) 29. Permanent employee of Commonwealth, state or local government authority with at least 5 or more years of continuous service 30. Permanent employee of the Australian Postal Corporation with 5 or more years of continuous service 31. Pharmacist (licensed or registered) 32. Physiotherapist (licensed or registered) 33. Police officer 34. Psychologist (licensed or registered) 35. Registrar, or Deputy Registrar, of a court 36. Sheriff 37. Teacher employed on a full-time basis at a school or tertiary education institution 38. Veterinary surgeon (licensed or registered)


----------



## sid2051 (Jul 1, 2021)

Being in similar position , i would say try with the GP .Quite a number of GP's are reluctant to sign unless you visit them every couple month . JP may or may not sign it ,but i would say give it a try .If you use tax agent give it a try


----------

